# oysters on sale



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

went to wallyworld yesterday to get my daily case of adult beverages. went down the meat isle and saw the yellow stickers on pints of oysters. the regular price was 12 bucks and i got these for 7. said on the label pacific grown in the northwest. some biguns. and real fatty. gonna fry them up today.
anybody got a good recipe other than the 500 i got?
jack


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Peanut oil


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Raw on a saltine cracker, overly splashed with louisiana hot sauce and your favorite ice-cold beer.
Maybe #1 of your 500 list, but dang they're good that way.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Trying to find the R in July. Haven't found it yet......


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> Trying to find the R in July. Haven't found it yet......


That's outdated. I eat oysters year round. Just bought a 100 Navy Cove last week.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jruly, mark, maybe you should use spell check.
hahaha
jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i refuse to eat em raw if the weather isn't cold. too many micro organisms in the water when it's warm-----including fibro.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't eat raw oysters, in the heat of the year, from a markdown tub, from Walmart, for any amount of money, but I'd fry them up and eat them all day


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

DLo said:


> I wouldn't eat raw oysters, in the heat of the year, from a markdown tub, from Walmart, for any amount of money, but I'd fry them up and eat them all day


yep, me too.
but when i was growing up, we eat raw all the time with a cracker and a dash of hot sauce on top. i used to shuck thousands of 'em for parties. shuck one, eat one. they said i was the fastest little mother-shucker in the south. hahaha. the days of fresh oysters that are not full of bacteria are gone. you better cook them or roll the dice.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> That's outdated. I eat oysters year round. Just bought a 100 Navy Cove last week.


Hope you enjoy them! I wait for cooler water before I eat them on the shell.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Florida: No Apalachicola Bay wild oysters until 2026


Conservation officials approve draft rule change




www.al.com




jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> Florida: No Apalachicola Bay wild oysters until 2026
> 
> 
> Conservation officials approve draft rule change
> ...


Apalachicola catches all the pollution from Atlanta. You should really try some Navy Cove.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

where can you get navy cove oysters?
jack


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

jack2 said:


> where can you get navy cove oysters?
> jack


They are a little west of Navy Cove, off of Choctaw Road, in baskets. Best to go on a new moon...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm talking bout sale. don't know shit about how to tong em
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

first pint went in the oil. this is the second pint. cold oyster chowder in the summer. yumm. don't forget the crackers.
jack


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I love me some oyster stew, that looks delicious


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

jack2 said:


> i'm talking bout sale. don't know shit about how to tong em
> jack


Sorry about that, I was kidding. Well sort of. Tongs won't work. They're in baskets...

But seriously, Try Bon Secour Fisheries or Sassy Bass on Ft. Morgan Rd. for a dozen or 2.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

wrap em in a 1/2 pc of bacon, skewer with toothpick, roll in corn meal and deep fry. i promise, there won't be any left


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

smooth move said:


> wrap em in a 1/2 pc of bacon, skewer with toothpick, roll in corn meal and deep fry. i promise, there won't be any left


never tried this but it sounds tasty. wish you hada posted earlier. i'll get some more on sale again and try it. 
these were so fat that they were white. i really don't like them that fat. need a little meat in there.
jack


----------

